# Shadow - 11 month old black cat



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Shadow is going to have to go 
I only ever intended to foster her, find her a good home and this is what we're going to have to do.
My 10 year old has eczema, not too badly but in the last week it's flared up worse than she's had it in years... I know I can't say for certain it's Shadow's doing but it could well be... and as we weren't going to be her 'forever' home - it's time to really ask - can anyone offer her a loving home?

She is adorable - following a period of being a bit nervy when I collected her, she now simply melts when you go to stroke her.. purring away contentedly. She's clean in the house - using a tray and I haven't had her outside since she's been with us.

Her previous owner had a small dog which wasn't a problem for her but she isn't so hot on our Golden - so probably a small dog in the house would be fine. She's a bit nervy of our 2 other cats but would possibly adjust in time.

I assured her previous owner I would look after her until I found her a loving home - this is what we've done so far and now she needs to go to a permanent home, which is what she deserves.



















Please let me know if you are interested or know someone who is. *I will only let her go to a home-checked or verified home.*

I know Kelly (rescue) is looking for a place for her too, thanks Kelly. It's just with the eczema flare up - this has now become more urgent for me..


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Anyone? 
My daughter's eczema is just awful - There's me thinking I was doing a good-deed by helping this woman & her cat... and now it's me in a pickle


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Has anyone got any suggestions as to how I could help rehome this beautiful cat please?
I do not want to go down the gumtree route, I won't - she could end up in who knows what's hands... and that's the reason she's in my house - to avoid that!

But with my daughter's eczema, and Shadow's nervousness around my large dog.........

I really only want the best for this cat & she's not getting it at the moment...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You are doing all you can really and as KellyJoy is on the case too - you can but hope - bad time of year though, and she's black (and I know that shouldn't make a difference but unfortunately it does)


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

spid said:


> You are doing all you can really and as KellyJoy is on the case too - you can but hope - bad time of year though, and she's black (and I know that shouldn't make a difference but unfortunately it does)


thanks for replying spid....
I hadn't realised that black cats have a harder time  
I'm happy to keep her as an indoor cat until she gets her perfect home but I just know she's not getting the best life she can - which is so frustrating.
Such a shame....  
x


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Do you have a local Cats Protection League? I know it may not be what you intended to do but maybe handing her over to them would be best; they have a large footfall of people who will see her, will home check, have an adoption contract, etc etc.


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Poor little girl... where abouts are you based?

The only problem with the CP and other rescues (like already mentioned) is they have lots of black cats... for some reson they just aren't popular... I can't see why!!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I dont understand why black cats are so unpopular. It does not bother me one bit what colour a cat, dog or any or animal is. 

Shadow is a stunner and reminds me of my cat Mika. I hope someone is able to give her a forever home soon.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I love black cats and would have her like a shot, but if you say she doesn't like big dogs she probably wouldn't like mine. I am also quite a long way away.

She looks beautiful. Are you sure she wouldn't adapt to a big dog? Or two?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed that you find Shadow a loving home, as said ,its very hard to rehome black cats, i was reading about it in one of the cat mags, its such a shame,good luck and keep us posted.xx_


----------



## Emz (Oct 28, 2009)

Me and my boyfriend love darker coloured animals, my boyfriend especially, and she is such a pretty black cat!

We are looking to adopt a cat in the next week or so ... but you haven't even specified a location from what I can see?


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I love black cats and would have her like a shot, but if you say she doesn't like big dogs she probably wouldn't like mine. I am also quite a long way away.
> 
> She looks beautiful. Are you sure she wouldn't adapt to a big dog? Or two?


Hey... sorry to be so late replying.... She is beautiful and is coming round to Baxter, she'll hiss at him if he gets too close but he only wants to play - she doesn't understand that though!! Sooooo... she might adapt to your two... and I'm sure transport could be arranged  x



Grace_Lily said:


> Do you have a local Cats Protection League? I know it may not be what you intended to do but maybe handing her over to them would be best; they have a large footfall of people who will see her, will home check, have an adoption contract, etc etc.


Thanks - I did look them up but don't seem to have one close (as I remember, it was the other day!)....
I'm going to keep her until I get the right home, she's now got the run of the house, though spends a lot of it either on the stairs or in 'her' bedroom!



AlfiesArk said:


> Poor little girl... where abouts are you based?
> 
> The only problem with the CP and other rescues (like already mentioned) is they have lots of black cats... for some reson they just aren't popular... I can't see why!!


We're in Huddersfield.. I've thought about the black cat thing, maybe it's superstition????? 


Jugsmalone said:


> I dont understand why black cats are so unpopular. It does not bother me one bit what colour a cat, dog or any or animal is.
> 
> Shadow is a stunner and reminds me of my cat Mika. I hope someone is able to give her a forever home soon.


Thanks - she is adorable  
I do think it's perhaps superstition & black cat's association with witches - maybe??


colliemerles said:


> _fingers crossed that you find Shadow a loving home, as said ,its very hard to rehome black cats, i was reading about it in one of the cat mags, its such a shame,good luck and keep us posted.xx_


Thanks CM- I will keep you posted! xx


Emz said:


> Me and my boyfriend love darker coloured animals, my boyfriend especially, and she is such a pretty black cat!
> 
> We are looking to adopt a cat in the next week or so ... but you haven't even specified a location from what I can see?


Sorry - no, I hadn't put where we are! Doh!
We're in Huddersfield, so not too far from you  Please let me know if you're interested - she's adorable but it's not possible for us to keep her  
Here's a recent picture of her:










She'd got on top of the units in the kitchen (where my 2 other cats often sleep!) and had just had something to eat so was licking her lips!!!


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

And here she is, without tongue


----------



## Emz (Oct 28, 2009)

Ha the tongue picture is great :lol:

Does she like cuddles at all on people's laps? 

Once I get home from work I'll talk about it a bit more with my boyfriend also. We work in Oldham so that's in-between where I live and Huddersfield also which closes the gap even further.


----------



## Candycook (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi, she's beautiful, we recently lost a black cat and we'd love another one, unfortunately we're all the way down in Cardiff though.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to disappoint anyone but it would seem I have found the perfect home for Shadow!!!! 

She is going to be forever loved & looked after


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi I have left a message on your mobile , but I will say it on here to I have found a rescue willing to take this girlie, only catch is its in Northamptonshire,but I will try and get transport sorted if you let me know your full address. Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------

